# CIC Officers



## c.jacob (6 Dec 2005)

I'm an ex cadet RSM and currently in the process of joining the CIC.  Being an ex-RSM I've had my fair share of rough times and disagreements with officers.

  I want to hear what cadets think of the quality of their staff.  This is not for bashing or rudeness towards the CIC but for constructive criticism and Ideas that could help the quality of your cadet Corps

  CIC officers, CI's and any Reg or Reserve Soldiers are free to comment as well.


----------



## Kaziklu (6 Dec 2005)

I'm currently in the process of Joining a Sqn as a CIC officer. 
....
Sorry I started rambling... so I deleted it, so here is the short version

Not enough Quality officer
Process too long and drawn out
Poor Parents Committees can be worse then Bad Officers.
Generally the Officers mean well but often times aren't willing to discipline or lead by example, which makes it frustrating to Cadets that want to take it seriously, and it helps breed slacker cadets unless there is a very good group of Senior Cadets.


----------



## PViddy (6 Dec 2005)

I am a CIC Officer, for Officer development, this is why we have our own courses to attend through RCIS.  No offense intended but i don't see this thread going anywhere good.  

regards

PV


----------



## George Wallace (6 Dec 2005)

A SEARCH for CIC turned up these threads:

CIC Training opprotunities    http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30401.0.html

Pay for CIC pilots?               http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30896.0.html

Cadets/CIC FAQ and Related Websites - UPDATED http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21472.0.html

cadet rappel instructors course(CIC)         http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30386.0.html

Positive Expereinces with the CIC            http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32118.0.html

A war-time mobilization role for the CIC?   http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36175.0.html

CLARIFICATION ON THE USE OF CADET INSTRUCTOR CADRE (CIC) OFFICERS OUTSIDE THE CA    http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30287.0.html

 Job protection for reserves & CIC?          http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28371.0.html

CIC branch buttons for army CIC officers ... what do you think?     http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26392.0.html

Alternate for the CIC                             http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28667.0.html

CIC BMOQ                                           http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25074.0.html  

CIC Scale of Issue                                http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23398.0.html

CIC                                                    http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4394.0.html

New CIC training system?                     http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19875.0.html


There are more, just use the Search function and you will find them.  In all those threads there are a lot of comments of the hierarchy.


----------



## big_castor (6 Dec 2005)

Craig Jacob,

Although you are obviously well intentioned, threads concerning the  « quality  » of CIC Officers generally turn into all out verbal brawls.  

I was once a young Ocdt who wanted to change the world.  I would humbly suggest that the best way for you at the moment to improve the quality of the staff at you unit would be to learn what it means to be an Officer and to grasp any opportunity for professional development.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (6 Dec 2005)

I would have to agree with what was said, although you obviously have good intentions, want to better yourself, your unit, the program. Some one is going to say something stupid. I kindly suggest this is locked.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Dec 2005)

Locked it is.


----------

